# Xtrail 2002 stuck in 4WD after jump start



## Yvesk64 (Jan 6, 2012)

After jump starting my 2002 petrol 2.0
The engine managment light is on and when try to drive the car the 4WD is permenant on which is leading to the car driving too very slow, no speed, you cannot accelerate



I took the car to Nissan Dealer in Dublin and here what they have advised:


1* Car requires timing chain for engine light €1253
2* 4WD light on due to sensor assy rhf abs €750
3* Idle pully on the fan belt €450

Has any one experienced this issue and where to get the cheapest parts?


----------



## charliedog35 (Dec 29, 2013)

If your car was running ok before you jump started it the chances are that you have blown the abs/4x4 ecu or the main engine ecu Forget the main dealers they don't want to know about old cars ask your friends for the name of a local small garage with a clued up mechanic he needs advanced diagnostics and the interest to do the job.


----------



## Snowyfox (Jan 21, 2014)

Yvesk - How did you get on ? You did not say if this was a push jump start or one where you used jump leads from another battery or other vehicle ? 

Try checking all you fuses, then sort the battery out, jump starting any car can cause issues with the battery as well. ECU reset may work, if they are not fried.


----------

